# DFW7: Cars & Coffee, TX Motor Speedway, Edwin Coding Consolidated Thread, 9/26, 9/27



## jle38 (May 12, 2007)

*DFW7: Cars & Coffee, TX Motor Speedway, Edwin Coding Consolidated Thread, 9/26, 9/27*

We (DFW7 - Dallas Fort Worth BMW 7 Series Club) packed three great events into one weekend. Saturday morning began with Cars and Coffee at Classic BMW in Plano. Over 500 cars participated. 15 E38 from DFW7 were present, special thanks to D.McBee for securing the difficult to come by reserved space for us. Afterward we had a delicious lunch at Razzoo's Cajun Cafe and took refuge at Bjames38's hotel before heading out to Texas Motor Speedway for the Laps for Charity event (Laps @ TMS).

19 DFW7 cars (17 E38, 1 E90, 1 E39) made the 3 laps run at the big oval. Weather was nice and companies were super. Only one setback, we were assigned a slow pace car that drove slower than event speed limit (75mph) most of the time. This is opposite of our past experience where we were allowed to "test" the abilities of our cars. I will send an cordial email to the event staff and hope to see improvement next year. After the laps we stopped by Bone Daddy's Grapevine for our usual post TMS dinner.

Dave (dblunder) graciously opened his house to us on Sunday for coding/programming and DIY. It was originally scheduled from 11 ~ 2. However, 14 E38, 1 E39 and 1 E60 showed up and the event did not end until after 5 PM. Let's just say that Dave has a lot to make up to his wife as they had a separate party that was going on inside the house from 2 ~ 5 while Dave was outside chilling with the car guys n' gals... Kudos to Big E, he worked non-stop the entire time to get everyone's car programmed.

DavidC and his better half Maru drove from Kentucky, Bjames38 from Kansas, Claudio from Austin. DFW7 welcomes new members: Wolf & Jeannie, inconsistant's son Charles Ford & wife, Messan & Jaya, Rudy & his bros, Robert, Trey, Al. Many thanks to the DFW7 old timers for helping out with the events and making the newbies feel welcomed. Pics below, enjoy!

9/26/09 - CARS AND COFFEE AT CLASSIC BMW (held every last Saturday 8 - 12)









Alfa Romeo 8c








































































Edwin, David, Bill(Bjames38), Michael(Lurcher), Steve(aunechiropractic), James(JL), David(DavidC), Roger(TxDarth)


















Messan, Jaya, Edwin









Lunch at Razzoo's Cajun Cafe in Plano, yummy!



























Part 1 of 2


----------



## jle38 (May 12, 2007)

9/26/09 - LAPS FOR CHARITY II AT TEXAS MOTOR SPEEDWAY

Group Cruise































































Wolf & Jeannie









Messan & Jaya









Charles & Bregan









DavidC & Maru









Trey & his father



























Dinner at Bone Daddy's in Grapevine


















Edwin started his coding/programming right after dinner









Boys having a good time 









9/27/09 - CODING & PROGRAMMING AT DAVE'S (dblunder) HOUSE




























Claudio, DavidC









Judi, JP, Shikar, Rudy









Wolf, Rudy, Robert









America's Top Model Competition...









JL


----------

